# First CD leg & Rally Leg



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice job Jill<:

I really hope we can get more conformation people taking their CH infinity dogs out into the obedience ring and showing that having trainability and brains should be part of what we want in the breed (in addition to looking good).


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations to you both! Great accomplishment.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 

Showing outside can have its challenges but is fun  and the sight all the canopies always make me happy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It was fun doing something different, and Mystic was game if a little confused about what the heck we were doing.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Jill!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you, Michelle. I cant even imagine getting near to your level! My goal is CDX and RAE.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you. Mystic is an honest dog, and he tries hard even though he hasn't had many hours of training under his belt( collar) in obedience.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

How wonderful for you both!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

